# [Risolto]Problema con ssh

## Dave88

Salve a tutti,

il problema è il seguente(magari è una cosa banale):

io ho due computer, vorrei poter accedere da uno all'altro con ssh: uno è un desktop e l'altro è un portatile. Sul portatile è installato ubuntu, mentre sul Desktop gentoo. Dal portatile a Gentoo non ci sono problemi riesco a loggarmi e a copiare file sul Desktop, ma dal Desktop al portatile non riesco a fare nulla. Eppure la configurazione di 

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

 è la medesima su entrambi i computer e il sshd è on. Ho aperto le porte del router su entrambi gli indirizzi ip ma al comando seguente:

```
ssh -p 34 davide@192.168.1.101
```

il portatile rimane silente...  :Sad: 

Non riesco proprio a venirne a capo...

Davide.Last edited by Dave88 on Fri Jan 30, 2009 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

ssh sulla porta 34? per scelta? davide è un utente presente nella macchina a cui punti? il servizio /etc/init.d/sshd (o ssh) è in esecuzione?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> Ho aperto le porte del router su entrambi gli indirizzi ip

 

Ma sono entrambe sulla tua rete locale [in tal caso il traffico non attraversa il router] ?

Che IP hanno le 2 macchine ?

l'utente davide esiste su entrambe le macchine ?

come mai provi a collegarti sulla porta 34 ? A meno che tu non abbia coscientemente modificato il file di conf, e riavviato il demone, la porta di default è la 22.

per caso  hai attivo un firewall? se da utente root lanci 

```
iptables --list
```

 che cosa appare?

infine una  considerazione... Tu hai una macchina Gentoo, e ad essa riesci a collegartici. Il problema ce l'hai su l'altra macchina... che non monta gentoo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## devilheart

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> l'utente davide esiste su entrambe le macchine ?

 questo non è necessario

----------

## IlGab

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   l'utente davide esiste su entrambe le macchine ? questo non è necessario

 

Diciamo che è un po' necessario sulla macchina verso cui fai ssh con quell'utente  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

beh, quello è ovvio

----------

## Apetrini

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> Ho aperto le porte del router su entrambi gli indirizzi ip ma al comando...

 

Secondo me il problema è qui;  hai fatto confusione, puoi spiegare meglio questa affermazione???

----------

## Dave88

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me il problema è qui; hai fatto confusione, puoi spiegare meglio questa affermazione???

 

Certamente, in pratica ho aperto una porta del router per l'indirizzo del Desktop (192.168.1.100) e un'altra per il portatile (192.168.1.101) poichè se voglio copiare sul mio portatile una cosa che ho sul Desktop, essendo loggato con il mio portatile sul mio Desktop, ho bisogno di due porte e il router, quando le apro, vuole che io specifichi gli indirizzi ip che utilizzeranno la porta. 

Il fatto è che il portatile riesce a "loggarsi su se stesso"... il che mi lascia ancor più perplesso. E' questo il motivo per il quale ho messo il post su gentoo... non riesco a capire se il problema è nel server o nel client...

----------

## Dave88

Inoltre il mio 

```
iptables --list
```

 sul portatile restituisce:

```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     tcp  --  .                    anywhere            tcp flags:!FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN 

ACCEPT     udp  --  .                    anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/sec burst 5 

DROP       all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255     

DROP       all  --  anywhere             192.168.1.255       

DROP       all  --  base-address.mcast.net/8  anywhere            

DROP       all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/8 

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      anywhere            

DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0             

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID 

LSI        all  -f  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/min burst 5 

INBOUND    all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Input' 

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 10/sec burst 5 

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Forward' 

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     tcp  --  192.168.1.101        .                   tcp dpt:domain 

ACCEPT     udp  --  192.168.1.101        .                   udp dpt:domain 

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

DROP       all  --  base-address.mcast.net/8  anywhere            

DROP       all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/8 

DROP       all  --  255.255.255.255      anywhere            

DROP       all  --  anywhere             0.0.0.0             

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID 

OUTBOUND   all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            LOG level info prefix `Unknown Output' 

Chain INBOUND (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.200.213          anywhere            

LSI        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain LOG_FILTER (5 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain LSI (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound ' 

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/SYN 

LOG        tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/RST limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound ' 

DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:FIN,SYN,RST,ACK/RST 

LOG        icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request limit: avg 1/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound ' 

DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request 

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 5/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Inbound ' 

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain LSO (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

LOG_FILTER  all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            limit: avg 5/sec burst 5 LOG level info prefix `Outbound ' 

REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

Chain OUTBOUND (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere  
```

Io purtroppo non ci capisco molto... Ho solo riportato il risultato come richiesto...

----------

## devilheart

sinceramente non ho capito perché hai fatto tutte quelle manovre. la storia delle porte ha senso solo se devi accedere via ssh ad entrambi i pc dall'esterno. vuoi fare così?

----------

## Dave88

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> sinceramente non ho capito perché hai fatto tutte quelle manovre. la storia delle porte ha senso solo se devi accedere via ssh ad entrambi i pc dall'esterno. vuoi fare così?

 

No, praticamente devo accedere da un computer all'altro passando attraverso il router, solo che in un senso funziona e nell'altro (dal fisso al portatile) non funziona... E non capisco perchè...

----------

## k01

quello che intende dire devilheart è che se i computer sono nella stessa rete LAN non dovrebbe essere necessaria nessuna abilitazione particolare nella configurazione del modem

----------

## Dave88

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> quello che intende dire devilheart è che se i computer sono nella stessa rete LAN non dovrebbe essere necessaria nessuna abilitazione particolare nella configurazione del modem

 

Si, ho capito... il fatto è che se non aprivo le porte del router non funzionava in nessuno dei due sensi...

----------

## oRDeX

Questa cosa mi pare molto strana (per non dire incongruente), in quanto anche senza un router i due pc avrebbero funzionato sicuramente, quindi il router lo escluderei e partire con eliminare e possibili regole che toccano l'argomento.

Secondo: in sshd_config il parametro Port è 22 per entrambi?

----------

## Dave88

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Questa cosa mi pare molto strana (per non dire incongruente), in quanto anche senza un router i due pc avrebbero funzionato sicuramente, quindi il router lo escluderei e partire con eliminare e possibili regole che toccano l'argomento.
> 
> Secondo: in sshd_config il parametro Port è 22 per entrambi?

 

Le porte sono una la trentaquattro l'altra la ventisette... Il problema può essere che il mio router ha solo due entrate: una usb e l'altra ethernet???

Cmq per completezza sto chiedendo anche sul forum di ubuntu:

http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,256647.0/topicseen.html

 ma anche qui non riusciamo a venirne a capo...

----------

## Dave88

Ho risolto!!!

Il problema era firestarter, non sapendo che stesse girando ho aperto le porte solo a iptables... E dunque mi non mi permetteva di comunicare...

Era una belinata!!! Scusate la perdita di tempo... Grazie per l'aiuto...

----------

## oRDeX

Quindi il povero router c'entrava poco e niente   :Very Happy: 

----------

